# Polls and surveys



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Apparantly someone thinks it's amusing to call up all of the "Polls and Surveys" items so that they show up in "new posts". If it is possible to identify this person or these persons, I respectfully suggest that they be suspended or banned from this forum.
Ruth


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Whew, thought I took a trip in the way back machine.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I know how you feel.
I've got a 'Slappy Hand' and it's looking for somebodys' head. :evil:


----------



## ianhart (Jan 4, 2007)

Suspension/banning seems harsh, but maybe a private reprimanding instead?

Eiether that, or I'll just PM an admin/mod and ask them to make it so I can't view polls.


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

ianhart said:


> Suspension/banning seems harsh, but maybe a private reprimanding instead?
> 
> Eiether that, or I'll just PM an admin/mod and ask them to make it so I can't view polls.


Can you do that?! Great idea! In the meantime, if no one responds to the polls, they will stop showing up in new posts!


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

ianhart said:


> Eiether that, or I'll just PM an admin/mod and ask them to make it so I can't view polls.


I don't believe that can be done.


AltoRuth said:


> In the meantime, if no one responds to the polls, they will stop showing up in new posts!


Exactly. When whoever it is gets tired, things should be back to normal.


----------



## ianhart (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, seeing as it can't be done, I'll just use the filter I was born with. Oh well!


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Harri and the staff are working on a plugin that will let you view whatever sub forums you wish (with the exception of what we need to be visible to you all the time, like staff announcements, etc.). Might be a while though, as we're going to upgrade our vBulletin version first. For the time being, your built in filter will work fine (i.e. don't look at it).

We found out who was causing the ruckus and they've been dealt with accordingly.

Sorry for the problems dudes and dudettes.

As they say in Wayne's World....

Party on Wayne!
Party on Garth!


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wayne's World ! Wayne's World! Pary Time! Excellent! Yeah... 


This would fit in perfect when the cop from Terminator pulls them over. 

"Have you seen this boy?!" :x 

"Ahhhhh!!!!!!"


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Spoke too soon. Thought we found the culprit. I'm going to spend the next hour or so digging through the back end of the forum to find out where the problem is. If it's a bug with the software or if I can't find the culprit, I'm going to put the entire Polls and Surveys subforum on lockdown until I can.

-C


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

Chris, isn't there a switch that can exclude polls from new post searches?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for looking into this. It is VERY annoying.

(Don't forget to sleep tonight)


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

Hey Chris, check this out:

vBulletin Poll tweak


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

bari_sax_diva said:


> Hey Chris, check this out:
> 
> vBulletin Poll tweak


Thanks. Was in the process as you sent that (we didn't have that capability until... well tonight's the first time that I've noticed it).

I'm still searching through polls to find a lowest common denominator.

If you're the user that's been doing this, I strongly recommend that you contact me via PM or email in the next 24 hours. This constitutes spam, and we have a zero tolerance spam policy here. I will find out who you are.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Carl H. said:


> (Don't forget to sleep tonight)


Well, I was just checking in on a break from some work that I'm doing. Looks like I won't sleep until I find out who did this. Think I can send them an invoice? I bill by the hour.


----------



## bubblegirlsax (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, if you found the oldest poll, wouldn't there be a message date on all of the entries? Wouldn't you find the oldest dates (say in 2006) and then see which was the first for 2008 listed and who did it? 

S.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Found the problem (I think).

BSG-No. The problem *was* that when someone voted in a poll it bumped it to the top of the new posts list. There aren't timestamps on votes in a poll, unfortunately.

Basically, I looked at a few examples (old polls that had been revived), found suspected voters (yes, btw, admins can see who votes for what in every poll, even if it's not made public) based on certain criteria (like the fact that they joined a full year or more after the most recent post in the poll), and narrowed the list from there. One name kept on popping up, so they've been contacted.

And the option to have new poll votes count as new posts has been turned off so it won't affect anything anyway.

-C


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Chris S said:


> And the option to have new poll votes count as new posts has been turned off so it won't affect anything anyway.
> 
> -C


Whew

I vote a HUGE pay increase for Chris. At least 60 - 70 times more than he's currently getting.

We know you are worth it!:twisted:


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm a little slow at this computer poll thing but what is the problem with calling up old polls?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Bebopalot said:


> Maybe I'm a little slow at this computer poll thing but what is the problem with calling up old polls?


Depends on who's old poll you want to pull up. :twisted:

Bebopalot, please read two posts above yours.
Chris - thanks. Now I won't have to keep wondering why eugsax keeps following me around.


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

gary said:


> Depends on who's old poll you want to pull up. :twisted:
> 
> Bebopalot, please read two posts above yours.
> Chris - thanks. Now I won't have to keep wondering why eugsax keeps following me around.


Pulling someone's old poll sounds a little on the other side of the fence for my taste. (Not that there's anything wrong with that!) :shock:

That does not explain what the problem is with voting in a poll and having it go into the new posts list. Isn't that what happens to all threads that are reactivated by commenting on them or in this case voting in a poll? :? I still don't understand what the downside is. But I did say I am a musician, not very savy about web sites or poll etiquette, didn't I?. :|


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

I said something about this the other day wondering why a poll showed up in the new posts and the last dated commentary was sometime last year. Someone chimed in and explained whenever you vote in a poll, the poll gets bumped up. Not everyone makes a comment when they vote. So whats the problem ? Just close the poll after a certain time.


I just looked up the poll I was reffering to, it was the Kenny G poll and the last dated commentary in that one was April 12, 2007. I asked why the poll was in the new posts and someone (Dan Craven) explained when you vote the poll gets bumped.


----------

